# Four female adult mice, Surrey need a home



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy mice
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx a year
Name(s): Poppy, Daisy, Buttercup and Orchid
Colours: Poppy and Daisy are Black and white and Buttercup and Orchid are cream and white
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Environmental Health teamed up with Furry Friends Rescue in Kent to remove hundreds of fancy (pet) mice who had bred completely out of control from a hoarder in Wales. They had been living in large, overcrowded, unsexed groups in tiny cages, buckets, bins, and storage containers. None of these females are pregnant! These girls were at a different rescue, but they closed down so we took them in.
Will the group be split: I would love them to go as a four as mice are happier in groups, but they can go in pairs.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: These are the very last 4 mice from the first hoarder in Wales. These mice have NEVER had a home, and we are very concerned they are going to be overlooked when the next rescue mice come in. They are friendly and easy to hold 
photos to follow


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

oooooh i so want some mice but I live in Nottinghamshire ugh lol


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls have now gone to their new home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> These girls have now gone to their new home


:smile5: Good for them...poor mice!!! xx


----------

